

Ask HN: Snapchat, the harbringer of the bubble? - tribeofone

From their App description:
&quot;Snap a photo or a video, add a caption, and send it to a friend (or maybe a few). They&#x27;ll view it, laugh, and then the snap disappears from the screen - unless your friend takes a screenshot!&quot;<p>So default functionality can essentially invalidate their entire angle in the texting game. The only way this has an 800M valuation is if it is acquired, which is pure speculation. This isn&#x27;t even vaporware its bluffware.
======
theklub
I agree that there is a huge market for this functionality. But it seems less
like a business and more just a feature of the phone or something that should
exist by default.

------
apawloski
How many users does it have?

------
mattmanser
It will actually tell you if your friend takes a screenshot.

I'm not sure why you think it's bluffware, they've obviously identified a
major market for transient internet communications.

Yes, the tech's not perfect yet, but they've hit a nerve and have a lot of
users.

